# blue staff, what should they look like?



## jue3487

my partner is buyin a blue staff tonight, and we been told different things as to what they should look like, i know its not a blue colour its more greyish, but we got told that a propper blue staff should be more whilte than blue, the one my partner is picking up later is all white with blue patches, does anyone know what really does define a BLUE staff, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen

I don't know anything personally but this might help

What should a standard Blue staffies look like?


----------



## jue3487

hiya, thanx for the link its certainly helped, :2thumb:


----------



## leenjan

search blue staffordshire bull terrier in google images there is loads of different pics on the there:2thumb:


----------



## Tds79

I was always told they should have white chest etc
also be careful as they tend to suffer more allergies ...wheat,gluten and grass and suffer with dry skin.
Pics would be nice :whistling2:


----------



## marcusjelly

there is alot of blue staffs in my area , like 10 atleast !
and i can tell you for a fact they are all pitbulls!
i know this because i lived in the republic of ireland and owned a few , so i have great experience with them!
you wont really be able to tell till it starts growing up, you will see the massive growth difference and muscle mass difference by 6-9 months from a staff!
if it has irish blue staff on the papers thats even more of a dead cert!
walk the other way unless you want a pitbull!
which i infact love, but i have kids and leave in england now so them days are gone!


----------



## daikenkai

So every blue staffy is a pitbull? :lol2:


----------



## jue3487

the dog is comming from a known dog breeder in my area, ill post sum pics up lata wen my partner arrives home with him, also read up that to be a true blue staff it must have white on it, i cant wait to get him now, and just need a gud name for him :2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis

daikenkai said:


> So every blue staffy is a pitbull? :lol2:


Yes that sounds like a load of absolute tosh to me....
Feel free to prove me wrong but I kinda just sat back at that post and snorted a little. I've seen plenty of blue staffies who were genuinely staffies, no pit bull in there at all.


----------



## daikenkai

i really cant be bothered to go into it tonight but i very much doubt any of those blue dogs were pitbulls, might not have been very well bred staffs but im betting they weren't pitbulls. 
OP get pics up when you get the pup! Sounds stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Broxi_jim

marcusjelly said:


> there is alot of blue staffs in my area , like 10 atleast !
> *and i can tell you for a fact they are all pitbulls!*
> i know this because i lived in the republic of ireland and owned a few , so i have great experience with them!
> you wont really be able to tell till it starts growing up, you will see the massive growth difference and muscle mass difference by 6-9 months from a staff!
> if it has irish blue staff on the papers thats even more of a dead cert!
> walk the other way unless you want a pitbull!
> which i infact love, but i have kids and leave in england now so them days are gone!


The bit I high-lighted in red is utter rubbish.
Blue staffs are staffordshire bull terriers. Not pit-bulls.

Pit-bulls are LEGAL in Northen Ireland. A few mates have them.
Maybe the ones in the republic were called blue staffs to get through the border checks..

Read this, as it states the orgin of the staffordshire bull terrier. And its TRUE colours... Note that *Black and tan or liver colour highly undesirable.**
**So the blue colour has been in the breed for years. Not because now they are more desirirabl to breeders to make more money on them..*


----------



## Lozza.Bella

This is a perfect example of a Staffordshire bull terrier, and he is blue 
Valglo Singin' the Blues


----------



## Tds79

Did you get your staffie...if so piccies please


----------



## samurai

Tds79 said:


> Did you get your staffie...if so piccies please


:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK

you can guarantee that they are not true APBT, but unfortunately even a staff in this country can be pitbull type if it fits the measurements, because of our ridiculous BSL.

Saying that all blue staffs are definately not pitbulls, there are loads of blue staffs about. Irish staffs are a bit different though and they can easily be a type dog.


----------



## SiUK

Broxi_jim said:


> Pit-bulls are LEGAL in Northen Ireland. A few mates have them.
> *..*


they definately are not legal in Northern Ireland, ROI they are but NI you are very much mistaken.


----------



## marcusjelly

daikenkai said:


> So every blue staffy is a pitbull? :lol2:


everyone i have seen , and i have seen a dozen or so from different areas manchester , liverpool , yorshire and lancs!
sorry


----------



## Tds79

but how do you know they are true pits ? they could just be long legged blue staffies ? or staffie crosses.


----------



## SiUK

Tds79 said:


> but how do you know they are true pits ? they could just be long legged blue staffies ? or staffie crosses.


you dont! Even alot of "experts" dont have a clue. A long legged staff definately has the potential to be classed as type under UK law, the laws are rubbish and need amending


----------



## marcusjelly

Broxi_jim said:


> The bit I high-lighted in red is utter bolloxs.
> Blue staffs are staffordshire bull terriers. Not pit-bulls.
> 
> Pit-bulls are LEGAL in Northen Ireland. A few mates have them.
> Maybe the ones in the republic were called blue staffs to get through the border checks..
> 
> Read this, as it states the orgin of the staffordshire bull terrier. And its TRUE colours... Note that *Black and tan or liver colour highly undesirable.
> **So the blue colour has been in the breed for years. Not because now they are more desirirabl to breeders to make more money on them..*


pitbulls are illegal in northern ireland i am afraid fella!
they are a 100% legal in the republic !
the dangerous dogs act covers n.i.
i would not call myself an expert , but we owned them when they where legal in the uk and i owned one in the republic , so i know what one looks like ok!
the weight is what police mainly go off , they have an expectable range for male and female staff looking dogs!
if your is over that weight , and under 18inch of height to shoulder, then i am afraid it back of the rspca van for them!
now they is a grey area , if you can proof you didn't know on purchase this was a pitbull then get your animal sterlised, microchipped, on the dangerous dogs register and finally thrid party insurance, this coupled with proof to the police the dog is non aggressive and you are an experienced handler like myself, you can have it back!
any dogs with papers saying irish staff, or irish blue staff means pittbull period!
irish staff aint used anymore , because in the north-west ie manchester or liverpool , if the police pull u and ask you what dog it is, and u answer irish staff, well you might as well take a picture for a keep sake because thats the last time you will see it!
is that enough bollocks for knob head


----------



## Tds79

SiUK said:


> you dont! Even alot of "experts" dont have a clue. A long legged staff definately has the potential to be classed as type under UK law, the laws are rubbish and need amending


I know this, was asking Marcus how he thought he knew. 
I am a huge supporter of the DDA act to be repealed, have had bullies all my life and know people that have had their dogs destroyed under DDA act. So sad that a animal is judged on look alone.


----------



## marcusjelly

the true colour of a staff is blue !
are u for real
do you know where the term pitbull comes from?
pitbulls have been breed with kerry blues to create this new craze , American in origin check some yank pitbull breeders sites i recommend long island they have over 130 years experience .
then google bull baiting uk
then google staffordshire mines , ok


----------



## marcusjelly

Tds79 said:


> I know this, was asking Marcus how he thought he knew.
> I am a huge supporter of the DDA act to be repealed, have had bullies all my life and know people that have had their dogs destroyed under DDA act. So sad that a animal is judged on look alone.


first reported case of pitbull attack was in 1980s america , but they have been breed since 1890s without attacking anyone which didn;t deserve it!
pitbull is actually a term for a staff as they where fought in goal mines when bull baiting was band in the uk by queen victoria!
yank pitbulls where first called nanny dogs because American frontiers men trappers and co left them at home to look after there family!
staff x boston terrier = american pitbull as it first was


----------



## marcusjelly

long legs cant be mistaken!
as i said the police vet measures and makes sure the staff type dog is 18inches or less to shoulder


----------



## Tds79

They also measure the head aswell and take into account tail length. 
So over 18 inches and certain head width and tail length and your dog is dangerous lol stupid law


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> the true colour of a staff is blue !
> are u for real
> do you know where the term pitbull comes from?
> pitbulls have been breed with kerry blues to create this new craze , American in origin check some yank pitbull breeders sites i recommend long island they have over 130 years experience .
> then google bull baiting uk
> then google staffordshire mines , ok


oh dear
blue is caused by the dilution gene in a black dog, kerry blues arent the same blue as blue staffys


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> there is alot of blue staffs in my area , like 10 atleast !
> and i can tell you for a fact they are all pitbulls!
> i know this because i lived in the republic of ireland and owned a few , so i have great experience with them!
> you wont really be able to tell till it starts growing up, you will see the massive growth difference and muscle mass difference by 6-9 months from a staff!
> if it has irish blue staff on the papers thats even more of a dead cert!
> walk the other way unless you want a pitbull!
> which i infact love, but i have kids and leave in england now so them days are gone!




sigh* cant be arsed...


----------



## Lozza.Bella

rach666 said:


> sigh* cant be arsed...


Yep me too :whistling2:


----------



## lorrainem

*hi daikenkai*

tht is a load of rubbish u need to do some research before posting things like tht


----------



## SiUK

Tds79 said:


> I know this, was asking Marcus how he thought he knew.
> I am a huge supporter of the DDA act to be repealed, have had bullies all my life and know people that have had their dogs destroyed under DDA act. So sad that a animal is judged on look alone.


oh sorry I got the wrong end of the stick : victory: I should of red your sig better:blush:


----------



## marcusjelly

i reckon thats the other way round , i have owned and always been into dogs !
especially dangerous ones !
if you read the info i have posted all the way through i think u will see , i know plenty about them!
kerry blue id different , but was breed into these lines for its colour , the selective breeding was used from there yyyyyaaaaaawwwwwwwwnnnnnn!
whoever asked that it my be a cross or long leg, maybe pitbull is slang now and really is odds and sodds, but the irish blues, irish staffs , irish blueys etc , all the ones i have seen are really pure pitbull's!
you will see the muscle on the beast by the time its 12 months , but as far as i am concerned i love them so much and they are great dogs!


----------



## Tds79

SiUK said:


> oh sorry I got the wrong end of the stick : victory: I should of red your sig better:blush:


lol no worries nice to see someone else so passionate about it.


----------



## marcusjelly

chill
if i had a penny for everytime i miss read summit i would be rich
peace


----------



## rach666

Lozza.Bella said:


> Yep me too :whistling2:



glad im not the only.....:lol2:idiot..


----------



## Lozza.Bella

rach666 said:


> glad im not the only.....:lol2:idiot..


Indeed Rach :2thumb: 
Staffords are staffords no two ways about it, any colour undesirable 'Black white and tan' is a show trait, not a personal preference, I know. We keep and breed top quality Staffords, bred for their temprement and also their true type, we have pups all over the country. If you want a quality dog you research it properly, no offence to the OP, but when looking for a dog, I start with physicality and temperament before choosing a colour.
Other wise I may as well just throw a good few hundred quid at a designer mongrel. 
Sorry, but that is my opinion.


----------



## Meko

marcusjelly said:


> !
> whoever asked that it my be a cross or long leg, maybe pitbull is slang now and really is odds and sodds, but the *irish* blues, *irish* staffs , *irish* blueys etc , all the ones i have seen are really pure pitbull's!
> !


you're the only person mentioning 'irish' anything. The thread is about blue staffies; like this one.


----------



## miss_ferret

marcusjelly said:


> there is alot of blue staffs in my area , like 10 atleast !
> and i can tell you for a fact they are all pitbulls!
> i know this because i lived in the republic of ireland and owned a few , so i have great experience with them!
> you wont really be able to tell till it starts growing up, you will see the massive growth difference and muscle mass difference by 6-9 months from a staff!
> if it has irish blue staff on the papers thats even more of a dead cert!
> walk the other way unless you want a pitbull!
> which i infact love, but i have kids and leave in england now so them days are gone!


not being funny but surely its that kind of thinking that lead to BSL in the first place? saying all dogs that look a certain way are pitbulls?


----------



## marcusjelly

so bella as a top breeder of staffs u have never heard of irish staffs , irish blues and blue staffs?
and understand what they are all by words for?
i find that hard to believe


----------



## marcusjelly

every blue staff i have seen has irish blue staff on papers


----------



## marcusjelly

nope ferret not at all, a pitbull is bout twice the size of meko's
its hard to tell the difference when they are pups?
i think dangerous owners should be banned not dangerous dogs


----------



## Meko

Irish Blue









Blue Staffy










completely different apart from the colour.


----------



## Meko

marcusjelly said:


> nope ferret not at all, a pitbull is bout twice the size of meko's


 
that's not mine, it's CWD's on here and it's definately not a pit bull. I've seen her a few times and she's a typical staffy.


----------



## marcusjelly

so in your opinion thats a staff meko?


----------



## marcusjelly

the top one is a pit aint it?
anyway got a few things to watch


----------



## Meko

the top one is an Irish Blue 'staffy' - ie a pit bull. The second and the other i posted is a blue staffy.

Sorry but if you think all blue staffies are pit bulls then you don't know dogs as well as you think you do.


----------



## marcusjelly

i have never seen a blue staff like you posted which is nice!
i have only ever seen irish blue staff like your top picture that in my opinion is nicer!
i am a pitbull fan!
its the only dog i like !
i would have one in a blink but got 4 kids now?


----------



## Lozza.Bella

marcusjelly said:


> so bella as a top breeder of staffs u have never heard of irish staffs , irish blues and blue staffs?
> and understand what they are all by words for?
> i find that hard to believe


I never said I was a top breeder, I said we breed top quality staffordshire bull terriers. 
I have heard of Irish, Irish Blues, and Blue staffs, I posted a link to a superb quality Blue stafford on Page two, which as previously pointed out by other posters, is what this thread is all about.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> i have never seen a blue staff like you posted which is nice!
> i have only ever seen irish blue staff like your top picture that in my opinion is nicer!
> i am a pitbull fan!
> its the only dog i like !
> *i would have one in a blink but got 4 kids now?*


so in one breath your saying that dangerous owners should be banned not dangerous dogs and that they are wonderful dogs but then you say you wouldnt have one cos you have kids.....


----------



## marcusjelly

i have never seen a blue staff!
was trying to give advice to someone who might unwittingly be buying a pit
and still in my opinion anything with irish in the name is pitbull and alot without it in the name!
i suppose i am lucky i can spot them?
maybe you can recommend a breeder for her then?


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> i have never seen a blue staff like you posted which is nice!
> i have only ever seen irish blue staff like your top picture that in my opinion is nicer!
> i am a pitbull fan!
> its the only dog i like !
> i would have one in a blink but *got 4 kids now?*



but surely if dangerous people make dangerous dogs that wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## repibabe

hi there sorry to hijack the thread lozza just being nozey what lines does you dog come from thanks


----------



## rach666

ami_j said:


> so in one breath your saying that dangerous owners should be banned not dangerous dogs and that they are wonderful dogs but then you say you wouldnt have one cos you have kids.....



SNAPPPPPPP:lol2:


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> so in one breath your saying that dangerous owners should be banned not dangerous dogs and that they are wonderful dogs but then you say you wouldnt have one cos you have kids.....


yep all dogs have attacked kids from jack russell to cocker spaniel


----------



## marcusjelly

a border collie ripped a kid apart last month i never heard of that before!
thats a safe dog aint it?


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> yep all dogs have attacked kids from jack russell to cocker spaniel



really?....


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> yep all dogs have attacked kids from jack russell to cocker spaniel


yes i KNOW this but you didnt specify all dogs 
your preaching to the converted about other dogs attacking kids and being dangerous


----------



## marcusjelly

yeah they all have it in them!
its just when a rottey gets the hump , its harder to calm down for instance?


----------



## Meko

marcusjelly said:


> iand still in my opinion anything with irish in the name is pitbull and alot without it in the name!


 
i don't think anybody was disputing that mate but the thread is just about blue staffs and not irish anything. Like you've said you've never seen a blue staff so it was just a bit of confusion.


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> yes i KNOW this but you didnt specify all dogs
> your preaching to the converted about other dogs attacking kids and being dangerous


well then u can understand they dont fit my lifestyle now , and i have made the mature decision to leave them to others to enjoy


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> yeah they all have it in them!
> its just when a rottey gets the hump , its harder to calm down for instance?


youve never heard of cocker rage then


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> a border collie ripped a kid apart last month i never heard of that before!
> thats a safe dog aint it?



thought you new a lot about dogs...?


most attacks on children happen when a child and animal are left unattended which should never happen.
all dogs are capable of attacking and seriously injuring a child.
its our responsability as dog owners to make sure our dogs are trained and socialised in most everyday situations ie children,other dogs the list goes on.
theres no such thing as a dangerous dog or a safe dog just responsable people so you spouting shite about 'dangerous dogs' isnt really helping with the situation is it?


----------



## Meko

ami_j said:


> youve never heard of cocker rage then


i have that when i grab the wrong pills.


----------



## marcusjelly

Meko said:


> i don't think anybody was disputing that mate but the thread is just about blue staffs and not irish anything. Like you've said you've never seen a blue staff so it was just a bit of confusion.


yeah but seen a lot of folks selling blue staffs only to have irish on the paper and defo be a pitbull thats all , you gotta be aware of this?


----------



## marcusjelly

rach666 said:


> thought you new a lot about dogs...?
> 
> 
> most attacks on children happen when a child and animal are left unattended which should never happen.
> all dogs are capable of attacking and seriously injuring a child.
> its our responsability as dog owners to make sure our dogs are trained and socialised in most everyday situations ie children,other dogs the list goes on.
> theres no such thing as a dangerous dog or a safe dog just resposable people so you spouting shite about 'dangerous dogs' isnt really helping with the situation is it?


you know zip if you you think you can train a dogs natural temperament out of it!
its about understanding the dogs temperament i think !
and no i aint an idiot, i have never left a dog with a kid


----------



## Lozza.Bella

repibabe said:


> hi there sorry to hijack the thread lozza just being nozey what lines does you dog come from thanks


Our personal pets come from Crossguns lineage and the stud we use is from Jackstaff lineage.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> well then u can understand they dont fit my lifestyle now , and i have made the mature decision to leave them to others to enjoy


your making no sense
all dogs can attack or staffs arent suitable which is it?
plus seeing as the dogs are illegal to own being of type (i dont agree with this but i wouldnt own a dog and go calling it a pit like some do as its unlikely to contain american pit bull terrier blood....if they were legal i would own an APBT but the worry of having said dog seized and destroyed would be great and i would feel guilty procuring and creating demand for a dog which could be murdered due to a stupid law...sad that so many crosses fit type due to idiots breeding them to look like APBT cos they think it makes them look "hard")


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> you know zip if you you think you can train a dogs natural temperament out of it!
> its about understanding the dogs temperament i think !
> and no i aint an idiot, i have never left a dog with a kid




sorry what?.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> you know zip if you you think you can train a dogs natural temperament out of it!
> its about understanding the dogs temperament i think !
> and no i aint an idiot, i have never left a dog with a kid


so what were pitbulls and staffies bred for ? fighting wth other dogs and living in the fighters home or to attack children
for such a lover of the breed your incredibly ignorant of what it was actually bred for


----------



## rach666

ami_j said:


> so what were pitbulls and staffies bred for ? fighting wth other dogs and living in the fighters home or to attack children
> for such a lover of the breed your incredibly ignorant of what it was actually bred for


are you secretly loving it like me?:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

rach666 said:


> are you secretly loving it like me?:lol2:


more worried that such a "lover" of the breed has such wrong ideas...i wouldnt leave ANY dog with a kid unsupervised but this is just poor nonsense


----------



## rach666

ami_j said:


> more worried that such a "lover" of the breed has such wrong ideas...i wouldnt leave ANY dog with a kid unsupervised but this is just poor nonsense


a lover for all the wrong reasons....


----------



## ami_j

rach666 said:


> a lover for all the wrong reasons....


certainly sounds that way :devil:


----------



## SiUK

Tds79 said:


> lol no worries nice to see someone else so passionate about it.


we had a vet come into our house and accuse our American Bulldog of being a pitbull type, since then I have had a real interest in the subject done alot of reading and would love to see the laws change, my heart stopped when he said that, and as soon as he left I sought advice from Allie, luckily it never came to anything, but it made me realise how stupid and unfair the laws are.


----------



## samurai

just wanted to see a cute staffie puppy pic, and not have to read through all the crud a staffie thread picks up


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> your making no sense
> all dogs can attack or staffs arent suitable which is it?
> plus seeing as the dogs are illegal to own being of type (i dont agree with this but i wouldnt own a dog and go calling it a pit like some do as its unlikely to contain american pit bull terrier blood....if they were legal i would own an APBT but the worry of having said dog seized and destroyed would be great and i would feel guilty procuring and creating demand for a dog which could be murdered due to a stupid law...sad that so many crosses fit type due to idiots breeding them to look like APBT cos they think it makes them look "hard")


i dont make sense???????????


----------



## rach666

jue3487 said:


> my partner is buyin a blue staff tonight, and we been told different things as to what they should look like, i know its not a blue colour its more greyish, but we got told that a propper blue staff should be more whilte than blue, the one my partner is picking up later is all white with blue patches, does anyone know what really does define a BLUE staff, thanks:2thumb:



please post pics when you get the puppy i LOVE blue staffies :2thumb:


----------



## marcusjelly

o and a ditto for rach


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> i dont make sense???????????


no you really dont


----------



## marcusjelly

jue meko's pictures are spot on i would have a good look at them


----------



## Broxi_jim

After reading this topic from start to finish.
I stand corrected.
I've been on the NI rural affairs site and the Pit-bull is indeed banned in Northern Ireland..So I hold my hands up to saying other-wise..

A test for people to take..Find the pit-bull !!!!!!!

Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull

As old bill up here in scotland havn't a clue about dogs laws either !!!


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> no you really dont


ok once again for the people in the cheap seats!
i have only ever seen blue staffs that turned out to be blue pitts, i was warning the person of this fact!
all dogs can be dangerous , and dont matter how much you train them they can hurt you when they get upset!
nope only an idiot would leave a dog with a child!
i only like pitts so hence me not owning one now i have kids it dont fit my lifestyle !
because i am sure if a pit gets upset it can cause a lot more damage than a jack russell!
all understood ?
i wanna watch tv!


----------



## marcusjelly

Broxi_jim said:


> After reading this topic from start to finish.
> I stand corrected.
> I've been on the NI rural affairs site and the Pit-bull is indeed banned in Northern Ireland..So I hold my hands up to saying other-wise..
> 
> A test for people to take..Find the pit-bull !!!!!!!
> 
> Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull
> 
> As old bill up here in scotland havn't a clue about dogs laws either !!!


i lived in co tyrone and co donegal both sides so i have first hand experience with the dogs the laws etc!
thats why i knew but no prob , it was the way you put it , not the content


----------



## repibabe

Lozza.Bella said:


> Our personal pets come from Crossguns lineage and the stud we use is from Jackstaff lineage.


thanks 
sorry im very nosey


----------



## Tds79

SiUK said:


> we had a vet come into our house and accuse our American Bulldog of being a pitbull type, since then I have had a real interest in the subject done alot of reading and would love to see the laws change, my heart stopped when he said that, and as soon as he left I sought advice from Allie, luckily it never came to anything, but it made me realise how stupid and unfair the laws are.


 
I went through something similar a while ago and was the most heartbreaking time of my life. Allie and all the DDA people are angels and work really hard. I know the repeal has been put to lords fingers crossed it goes through as the law cannot carry on. Deed not breed.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> ok once again for the people in the cheap seats!
> i have only ever seen blue staffs that turned out to be blue pitts, i was warning the person of this fact!
> all dogs can be dangerous , and dont matter how much you train them they can hurt you when they get upset!
> nope only an idiot would leave a dog with a child!
> i only like pitts so hence me not owning one now i have kids it dont fit my lifestyle !
> because i am sure if a pit gets upset it can cause a lot more damage than a jack russell!
> all understood ?
> i wanna watch tv!


your talking like im the one being stupid when im mearly questioning your logic that all dogs are dangerous yet you wouldnt have a pitbull around kids... 
jack russels can cause a hell of a lot of damage and are more likely to take a bite out of something high pitched that moves unpredictably (ie a child) than a dog bred for temperament with people but agression with OTHER DOGS
personally i would be more inclined to say i wouldnt want to keep a pitbull because it is likely to get seized and killed and having one anyway would make me selfish
THIS is why im questioning your love for the breed

ETA i doubt VERY much you have seen every blue staffy ever and checked its pedigree(even the ones with no papers bred for a fast buck..)...the fact that blue is a supposedly rare colour and is being bred for by any old person meaning that poor quality staffys are being bred that may be longer in the leg etc


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> ok once again for the people in the cheap seats!
> i have only ever seen blue staffs that turned out to be blue pitts, i was warning the person of this fact!
> all dogs can be dangerous , and dont matter how much you train them they can hurt you when they get upset!
> nope only an idiot would leave a dog with a child!
> i only like pitts so hence me not owning one now i have kids it dont fit my lifestyle !
> because i am sure if a pit gets upset it can cause a lot more damage than a jack russell!
> all understood ?
> i wanna watch tv!



go watch tv? tell you what if my dogs turn on me il shave my head..... trust me you will be waiting forever.


----------



## marcusjelly

yummy 
american bulldogs are really nice!
but the vet needs glasses lol


----------



## marcusjelly

rach666 said:


> go watch tv? tell you what if my dogs turn on me il shave my head..... trust me you will be waiting forever.


o dear the never say never quote!
its a golden one
enjoy


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> o dear the never say never quote!
> its a golden one
> enjoy



LMFAO funny you kid


----------



## SiUK

marcusjelly said:


> yummy
> american bulldogs are really nice!
> but the vet needs glasses lol


she was 5 months old, she did look like a non descript bully type dog, and at 5 months she was pretty big, plus the vet was an idiot


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> yummy
> american bulldogs are really nice!
> but the vet needs glasses lol


some american bulldogs are of type , you are really showing how little you know...and the list of requirements to decide if a dog is "type" , a dog only has to fit just over half of these so i could see why a vet would make this mistake..pure bred staffys have been taken... this is another reason why BSL doesnt work , infact its just glorified these dogs to the point that pounds are full of staffys and DIY pits , bred to look like APBT


----------



## SiUK

what about these pitbulls


----------



## rach666

SiUK said:


> what about these pitbulls
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image




so so sad


----------



## ami_j

SiUK said:


> what about these pitbulls
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3592408&id=366883744658image


they are the ones in the memorials arent they  i cried reading that and it takes a fair bit for me to cry


----------



## SiUK

yeah they are, and none of them look like true pitbulls, they are all crosses that kind of fit a vague description thats based on a breed standard that is nearly 20 years out of date.


----------



## ami_j

SiUK said:


> yeah they are, and none of them look like true pitbulls, they are all crosses that kind of fit a vague description thats based on a breed standard that is nearly 20 years out of date.


it really angers me those poor dogs wrenched out of loving homes and murdered for no reason


----------



## chelseanlee

marcusjelly said:


> i reckon thats the other way round , i have owned and always been into dogs !
> especially dangerous ones !
> if you read the info i have posted all the way through i think u will see , i know plenty about them!


 
You say you are into dogs especially 'dangerous ones' then you say all dogs are dangerous!? so are you into all dog breeds? or are there specific dangerous breeds as to which you were refering?
make your mind up!! :devil:


----------



## chelseanlee

ami_j said:


> they are the ones in the memorials arent they  i cried reading that and it takes a fair bit for me to cry


 
me too. I don't know what I'd do if anyone ever took one of my dogs! the stories i've read absolutely break my heart.


----------



## ami_j

chelseanlee said:


> me too. I don't know what I'd do if anyone ever took one of my dogs! the stories i've read absolutely break my heart.


me too , i think id rather take my dog to be pts than rot in kennels if im honest


----------



## marcusjelly

chelseanlee said:


> You say you are into dogs especially 'dangerous ones' then you say all dogs are dangerous!? so are you into all dog breeds? or are there specific dangerous breeds as to which you were refering?
> make your mind up!! :devil:


ones that society deam as dangerous omg come on folks


----------



## marcusjelly

siuk pictures!
i would say number 3 and number 5 have pit blood, i would say 3 is a mix and 5 at lot purer!
but if you killed everything for a potential crime or act our gravery yards would be full


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> some american bulldogs are of type , you are really showing how little you know...and the list of requirements to decide if a dog is "type" , a dog only has to fit just over half of these so i could see why a vet would make this mistake..pure bred staffys have been taken... this is another reason why BSL doesnt work , infact its just glorified these dogs to the point that pounds are full of staffys and DIY pits , bred to look like APBT


all american bulldogs i have seen grown on are over 18inches so the ball is your court!
police say a pitbull can be no more then 18inches to shoulder height as i have put on :whistling2: 4-5time:whistling2::bash:


----------



## KathyM

marcusjelly said:


> all american bulldogs i have seen grown on are over 18inches so the ball is your court!
> police say a pitbull can be no more then 18inches to shoulder height as i have put on :whistling2: 4-5time:whistling2::bash:


No, you said anything OVER 18 inches? So which is it? :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> ones that society deam as dangerous omg come on folks


but surely owning the breed you will know of its good temperment with people as it wasnt bred to fight people was it...unless you were keeping them and encouraging aggressive behaviour in which case your part of the problem



marcusjelly said:


> all american bulldogs i have seen grown on are over 18inches so the ball is your court!
> police say a pitbull can be no more then 18inches to shoulder height as i have put on :whistling2: 4-5time:whistling2::bash:


theres three lines of american bulldogs is there not
plus a young american bulldog wont be that tall automatically will it....
and then theres the fact that to be of pitbull type just over half of the features need to be present...come on keep up


----------



## marcusjelly

best thing is to maybe contact the police for there list of criteria , this will include the aforementioned height and weight markers!
but they are all using dna samples now as well!
did not wanna put in the thread early the amount of pit blood is in most uk staffs because of the barrage of stuff that would be chucked at me, hence none pit looking staffs getting put down now
any pit dna is a pass in there book and a injection


----------



## KathyM

At the end of the day, it doesn't make a blind bit of difference whether a dog *is* a pit bull (and to be fair, the name is a type, not a breed), if it looks like one to an (often untrained) police officer, you're up poo canal without a dingy.


----------



## marcusjelly

do you think they use the height as a guide line with pups?????
maybe in these cases they use dna?????
are any of these bulldogs under 18inch fully grown?
anyhow the dangerous dog act is getting over hauled soon and i am sure it will make it alot easy for people to understand?


----------



## marcusjelly

KathyM said:


> At the end of the day, it doesn't make a blind bit of difference whether a dog *is* a pit bull (and to be fair, the name is a type, not a breed), if it looks like one to an (often untrained) police officer, you're up poo canal without a dingy.


agreed kath i said these things b4 , dont know why where are still at this point?
pit is slang now, they are often odds and sodds


----------



## KathyM

marcusjelly said:


> best thing is to maybe contact the police for there list of criteria , this will include the aforementioned height and weight markers!


Good luck getting that - nearest you can get publicly is the Defra guidelines, and they include "has tail" or something equally ridiculous. "Ears on head" and the likes. If it weren't so bleeding awful it would be laughable. 



> but they are all using dna samples now as well!


Rubbish! No blood test known to man can determine a pit bull type dog - 1, there isn't a test and 2 it would be covering a million crossbreeds to fit the legal terminology and criteria. You really need to read up. Any dog fitting the measurements is legally termed a pit bull, even if both its parents are known specimens of other legal breeds. Pedigree staffs have been seized, boxer x labs, Great Dane crosses. And you forget, ALL dogs are canis familiaris, exactly the same species. 



> any pit dna is a pass in there book and a injection


Bull, absolute idiotic bull.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> do you think they use the height as a guide line with pups?????
> maybe in these cases they use dna?????
> are any of these bulldogs under 18inch fully grown?
> anyhow the dangerous dog act is getting over hauled soon and i am sure it will make it alot easy for people to understand?


why would you use a DNA test when a pitbull is classed on type not breed and therefore how it looks!!!! they take PEDIGREE staffys with papers!!!! you seriously have no clue wtf your on about


----------



## marcusjelly

god i am 
dogs are breed for different reasons , gun dogs show dogs and fighting dogs
to name a few ?
are you gonna change there nature?
maybe u should be on tv dog whispering or summit?:no1:


----------



## KathyM

marcusjelly said:


> agreed kath i said these things b4 , dont know why where are still at this point?
> pit is slang now, they are often odds and sodds


They are always odds and sods, there's no such thing as a pure pit bull - there is the American Pit Bull Terrier, which is entirely different to the legal terminology here. Pit bull "type" means any dog, any breed, that fits. There is no DNA test. There are loose measurements and speculation. Anyone breeding bullbreed crosses to look 'ard is playing entirely into their hands and ruining it for decent dog owners and breeders alike.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> god i am
> dogs are breed for different reasons , gun dogs show dogs and fighting dogs
> to name a few ?
> are you gonna change there nature?
> maybe u should be on tv dog whispering or summit?:no1:


ok find me the literature on where pit bulls where bred to fight with people...


----------



## marcusjelly

nope kath and i am 100% sure they dna test all captured dogs on Merseyside, sorry folks .
and i have seen them testing dogs at vets before thats why i know the criteria s 
the dna testing has only been used since last year and maybe only on merseyside?


----------



## KathyM

Too much idiocy, too little time. I'm off to bed, will approach this again tomorrow after uni. Night!


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> ok find me the literature on where pit bulls where bred to fight with people...


find me a quote where i said they where


----------



## marcusjelly

i wont lol cod is out


----------



## KathyM

marcusjelly said:


> nope kath and i am 100% sure they dna test all captured dogs on Merseyside, sorry folks .
> and i have seen them testing dogs at vets before thats why i know the criteria s
> the dna testing has only been used since last year and maybe only on merseyside?


Regardless of whether they took blood samples, and I have no doubt the idiot police could have, there is NO DNA test for the pit bull type. None, nada. Just because you have other idiots, ie. the merseyside coward police, backing you up in their misdeeds doesn't make you or them any more clued up. Try reading the info - sites like EDDR and Deed Not Breed would be a good place for you to learn some real info and not speculation that makes you look daft.


----------



## KathyM

KathyM said:


> Too much idiocy, too little time. I'm off to bed, will approach this again tomorrow after uni. Night!


Really am now! ps: I really, really, really hate being called Kath. It's lazy typing and presumptious. If you want to win me over, add a y next time.


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> find me a quote where i said they where


well your on about aggression and changing how they work and how they can do so much more damage to kids etc, your whole tone is making out that pitbulls are dangerous and ready to attack people where this simply is not the case


----------



## marcusjelly

nope
i said they dont fit my life style as i have young children!
i also pointed out that pits can do alot of damaged when they get upset!
i have seen this first hand!
and blah and blah
and other stuff that i never said
and blah
some people just love arguing dont they?
looks like the rest have gone bed


----------



## marcusjelly

be aware that all dogs can be dangerous!
but to put in simple terms a pitbull is like a 50cal machine compared to a 22 air rifle !
its in a totally different league to any other dog!
when the go of on one which again i have seen they are frenzied and hard to control!
these dogs like it or not have been breed for years to increase agression, stamina and bite pressure!
they are facts:


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> nope
> i said they dont fit my life style as i have young children!
> i also pointed out that pits can do alot of damaged when they get upset!
> i have seen this first hand!
> and blah and blah
> and other stuff that i never said
> and blah
> some people just love arguing dont they?
> looks like the rest have gone bed


make your mind up...pitbulls are good dogs but you wouldnt have them with young children, when any dog can injure a child...even the pomeranian that killed a kid once , but if your so knowledgeable you would know this...

you have contradicted and gone round in circles for 10 pages now, i think my brain has turned to jelly, kudos on the name 
really do not see the point trying to educate you on the law (which yes i have read the DDA plus other research into dog temperment) because you do not seem to have a clue

hope the op comes along and we see a pic of the pup , im fond of blue animals and i love staffys


----------



## bobby

This thread is so full of misinformation it's frightening....


----------



## kazzy

*Wheres the puppy pictures so i can drool i love staffys*


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> be aware that all dogs can be dangerous!
> but to put in simple terms a pitbull is like a 50cal machine compared to a 22 air rifle !
> its in a totally different league to any other dog!
> when the go of on one which again i have seen they are frenzied and hard to control!
> *these dogs like it or not have been breed for years to increase agression, stamina and bite pressure!*
> they are facts:


AGAINST other dogs NOT people
the original fighting dogs were bred to also live in the household and had to be trustworthy when handled even after a fight when they were ripped up and in agony
also dog fighters switch dogs and wash them to make sure there is no poison on the coat , would a bad with people let a complete stranger do this...THIS is where the exemplary nature of the staffy and the APBT came from! not that i agree with dog fighting before you even dare try that one , but i did my research on the breed good and bad, the only bad being staffys dont have a great track record with other dogs


----------



## kazzy

ami_j said:


> AGAINST other dogs NOT people
> the original fighting dogs were bred to also live in the household and had to be trustworthy when handled even after a fight when they were ripped up and in agony
> also dog fighters switch dogs and wash them to make sure there is no poison on the coat , would a bad with people let a complete stranger do this...THIS is where the exemplary nature of the staffy and the APBT came from! not that i agree with dog fighting before you even dare try that one , but i did my research on the breed good and bad, the only bad being staffys dont have a great track record with other dogs


*im very lucky in that respect my 3 get on fantastic with other dogs and i dog sit all my bro in laws dogs when there on holiday and the only time the dogs are seperated is when im out and bedtime,, its basically like having a doggy nursery and they run about like nutters playing with each other*


----------



## ami_j

kazzy said:


> *im very lucky in that respect my 3 get on fantastic with other dogs and i dog sit all my bro in laws dogs when there on holiday and the only time the dogs are seperated is when im out and bedtime,, its basically like having a doggy nursery and they run about like nutters playing with each other*


yeah some arent too bad, they need socialising a lot, but other than that i cannot fault them, no breed i like better 
your house sounds like heaven tbh all those lovely staffy cuddles and kisses :flrt:


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> make your mind up...pitbulls are good dogs but you wouldnt have them with young children, when any dog can injure a child...even the pomeranian that killed a kid once , but if your so knowledgeable you would know this...
> 
> you have contradicted and gone round in circles for 10 pages now, i think my brain has turned to jelly, kudos on the name
> really do not see the point trying to educate you on the law (which yes i have read the DDA plus other research into dog temperment) because you do not seem to have a clue
> 
> hope the op comes along and we see a pic of the pup , im fond of blue animals and i love staffys


yyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnn:whistling2:
yes they are good when i had one no one ever tried to break into my house , or attack me !
so i guess i had the dog for a reason ??????


----------



## marcusjelly

you have turned my to peanut butter(head)
now your saying they need extra socialising because they are a bit aggressive?


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnn:whistling2:
> yes they are good when i had one no one every tried to break into my house , or attack me !
> so i guess i had the dog for a reason ??????


yes your making me yawn
if you only got the dog to make yourself look hard your a tool...simple


----------



## JPP

marcusjelly said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnn:whistling2:
> yes they are good when i had one no one ever tried to break into my house , or attack me !
> *so i guess i had the dog for a reason ??????*


because your a pussy and need a dog to look after you?


----------



## marcusjelly

mate i dont need a dog to do that:whistling2:
only took it out at night as well so i suppose like rats and owls and stuff where well scared of me and my rep


----------



## marcusjelly

JPP said:


> because your a pussy and need a dog to look after you?


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> you have turned my to peanut butter(head)
> now your saying they need extra socialising because they are a bit aggressive?


no
im saying that staffies can be bad with other dogs and benefit from socialising due to being bred to fight other dogs

not omg staffys need socialising they will tear your arms and legs off for the hell of it , they were bred to fight people and cant be around kids or they will dissolve 

learn to read


----------



## bobby

JPP said:


> because your a pussy and need a dog to look after you?


:lol2:

Seems like it....

Your supposed to look after the dog mate......


----------



## bobby

You only took the dog out at night? really?


----------



## marcusjelly

it always turns to this when people have got nowt to say yyyaaaaawwwwnnnn
black in aki budo ju jitsu
brown in wing-chun
semi pro western boxer in my time
7 years of muay thai
dabbled in shan sho
did a little karate but not for me 
i am ok with looking after my self


----------



## marcusjelly

bobby said:


> You only took the dog out at night? really?


yeah it was not very friendly with other dogs!
and i did encourage that at all !
it did my bloody head in


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> it always turns to this when people have got nowt to say yyyaaaaawwwwnnnn
> black in aki budo ju jitsu
> brown in wing-chun
> semi pro western boxer in my time
> 7 years of muay thai
> dabbled in shan sho
> did a little karate but not for me
> i am ok with looking after my self


people do have things to say you just obviously cant get your brain around them and are too busy tripping over most of what you have said to understand the meanings


----------



## bobby

marcusjelly said:


> yeah it was not very friendly with other dogs!
> and i did encourage that at all !
> it did my bloody head in


What did the dog do all day?

I'm off out with the dog.....:lol2:


----------



## marcusjelly

bobby said:


> What did the dog do all day?
> 
> I'm off out with the dog.....:lol2:


got bored like me!
tbh honest i would pop it out occasionally if it needed toilet but loads of folks walk dogs at night!
less doggy traffic lol


----------



## bobby

marcusjelly said:


> got bored like me!
> tbh honest i would pop it out occasionally if it needed toilet but loads of folks walk dogs at night!
> less doggy traffic lol


Last year I took a dog on.....it was a 14 stone+ rottweiler that had previously killed a GSD and done it's best to send me the same way when we met....

He still went out for walk, I just put a bloody muzzle on him.....six weeks later he was laid on his back getting a belly rub....


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> people do have things to say you just obviously cant get your brain around them and are too busy tripping over most of what you have said to understand the meanings


what like insult someone and say they are scared to go out without a scary dog!
truth is alot people say stuff to folks on here and have no idea who they are calling (me included)
but for the record as pointed out i am well equipped and i am no small furry cat
but i do love stroking them:whistling2:


----------



## marcusjelly

bobby said:


> Last year I took a dog on.....it was a 14 stone+ rottweiler that had previously killed a GSD and done it's best to send me the same way when we met....
> 
> He still went out for walk, I just put a bloody muzzle on him.....six weeks later he was laid on his back getting a belly rub....


you sound like a top bloke , people forget patience is the key!
i took on a none feeding yb python , only 800g, but bloody hell he was scary !
the person who sold it me msg me saying i would never getting feeding, guess what i took 2 months , but i did lol £60 snake now worth £250!
but he is all mine period , i love the wild ones' , you know what i am saying


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> what like insult someone and say they are scared to go out without a scary dog!
> truth is alot people say stuff to folks on here and have no idea who they are calling (me included)
> but for the record as pointed out i am well equipped and i am no small furry cat
> but i do love stroking them:whistling2:


i havent called you a pussy or said you were scared to go out without the dog
i said if what you was saying was right you had it cos of its looks
but not that you were scared
i do not know or wish to know you
so yet again you have read what i put and misquoted and twisted it


----------



## marcusjelly

ami_j said:


> i havent called you a pussy or said you were scared to go out without the dog
> i said if what you was saying was right you had it cos of its looks
> but not that you were scared
> i do not know or wish to know you
> so yet again you have read what i put and misquoted and twisted it


unter rubbish you where following on from the other comment and you know it!
you aint got the minerals to even admit it, you are a sheep my friend , if that other chap would have carried on the name calling you would joined in all nite!
i got exactly what u meant fella!
dog>nite walks> less dog traffic>dog aggressive> me not need to be seen with it> me no small fluffy cat
bye bye!


----------



## daikenkai

Well from what is being said and from the pictures i sure as hell better watch out because my STAFFY (and that IS what he is) is looking more and more like a Pit bull every day! :gasp:

Might also add that most of the blue STAFFIES you've seen are probably just badly bred as people just get 2 blue staffs and breed them in the hope of making money. 

Pit bulls are not a breed, theyre a 'type' whose definition varies from person to person it seems. 

And marcusjelly your view on dogs is mental. 

So to sum up...who thinks the OP is going to brave this thread and put pictures up of their dog now? I wouldnt if people were going to start shouting 'Pitbull!' all over the place.


----------



## Postcard

In some roundabout way, however, I think an interesting point has been raised.

I took on a staffy x rescue earlier this year, determined not to be put off by the bad press out there and based on my personal experience with the breed. 

What I didn't factor in, however, is this 'DIY pitbull' as someone so cleverly said earlier in the thread had clearly been bred specifically for AGRESSION as a general word - not neccessarily just against dogs (in fact he learned very quickly to ignore other dogs for praise) and so I ended up with a dog who had something akin to rage syndrome - and after having been on the recieving end of it and witnessed it towards others, I made the decision to PTS. I have never made a harder decision or met a dog who was more intellegent. I doubt I will ever take on a guarding breed rescue again. He looked similar to this dog (who I think is also beautiful, but you can see likely to be deemed pit bull type)-
Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter

This ISN'T something the breeder in the OP is attempting, it's not something anyone in their right minds would attempt, but having had a dog like that in my home I can understand why 'marcusjelly' wouldn't want one in his home - all he would have to do to prevent that, however, would be to buy from a reputable breeder and socialise properly.


----------



## marcusjelly

but there has been pic s on here of pitbulls!
and for the tenth time i have said that they are slang and odds and sodds!
so we share the same mental views!
so what they hell are u on?
cue the other guy


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> unter rubbish you where following on from the other comment and you know it!
> you aint got the minerals to even admit it, you are a sheep my friend , if that other chap would have carried on the name calling you would joined in all nite!
> i got exactly what u meant fella!
> dog>nite walks> less dog traffic>dog aggressive> me not need to be seen with it> me no small fluffy cat
> bye bye!


im not a fella and i certainly never called you anything
couldnt care less when you walked your dog, and as for sheep...pst just proves you dont know me 
ive really had enough of your claptrap


----------



## Postcard

bobby said:


> Last year I took a dog on.....it was a 14 stone+ rottweiler that had previously killed a GSD and done it's best to send me the same way when we met....
> 
> He still went out for walk, I just put a bloody muzzle on him.....six weeks later he was laid on his back getting a belly rub....


Such respect to you for taking that on. Glad there are still happy endings out there!


----------



## daikenkai

marcusjelly said:


> but there has been pic s on here of pitbulls!
> and for the tenth time i have said that they are slang and odds and sodds!
> so we share the same mental views!
> so what they hell are u on?
> cue the other guy


Not quite understanding what you mean here? Are you agreeing, disagreeing?! 
That picture you put up of the Blue 'pitbull' looks very much like my dog and he is NOT a pitbull, hes just not a very well bred staff.


----------



## marcusjelly

annabel said:


> In some roundabout way, however, I think an interesting point has been raised.
> 
> I took on a staffy x rescue earlier this year, determined not to be put off by the bad press out there and based on my personal experience with the breed.
> 
> What I didn't factor in, however, is this 'DIY pitbull' as someone so cleverly said earlier in the thread had clearly been bred specifically for AGRESSION as a general word - not neccessarily just against dogs (in fact he learned very quickly to ignore other dogs for praise) and so I ended up with a dog who had something akin to rage syndrome - and after having been on the recieving end of it and witnessed it towards others, I made the decision to PTS. I have never made a harder decision or met a dog who was more intellegent. I doubt I will ever take on a guarding breed rescue again. He looked similar to this dog (who I think is also beautiful, but you can see likely to be deemed pit bull type)-
> Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter
> 
> This ISN'T something the breeder in the OP is attempting, it's not something anyone in their right minds would attempt, but having had a dog like that in my home I can understand why 'marcusjelly' wouldn't want one in his home - all he would have to do to prevent that, however, would be to buy from a reputable breeder and socialise properly.


thank god someone else has seen what can happen when they get upset, i did have one but only when there was me and the dog no one else in the house , plus thank god it never was aggressive with humans!
but so unpredictable with animals


----------



## ami_j

daikenkai said:


> Well from what is being said and from the pictures i sure as hell better watch out because my STAFFY (and that IS what he is) is looking more and more like a Pit bull every day! :gasp:
> 
> Might also add that most of the blue STAFFIES you've seen are probably just badly bred as people just get 2 blue staffs and breed them in the hope of making money.
> 
> Pit bulls are not a breed, theyre a 'type' whose definition varies from person to person it seems.
> 
> And marcusjelly your view on dogs is mental.
> 
> So to sum up...who thinks the OP is going to brave this thread and put pictures up of their dog now? I wouldnt if people were going to start shouting 'Pitbull!' all over the place.


its mentalitys like that , that got the stupid law passed in the first place 


annabel said:


> In some roundabout way, however, I think an interesting point has been raised.
> 
> I took on a staffy x rescue earlier this year, determined not to be put off by the bad press out there and based on my personal experience with the breed.
> 
> What I didn't factor in, however, is this 'DIY pitbull' as someone so cleverly said earlier in the thread had clearly been bred specifically for AGRESSION as a general word - not neccessarily just against dogs (in fact he learned very quickly to ignore other dogs for praise) and so I ended up with a dog who had something akin to rage syndrome - and after having been on the recieving end of it and witnessed it towards others, I made the decision to PTS. I have never made a harder decision or met a dog who was more intellegent. I doubt I will ever take on a guarding breed rescue again. He looked similar to this dog (who I think is also beautiful, but you can see likely to be deemed pit bull type)-
> Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter
> 
> This ISN'T something the breeder in the OP is attempting, it's not something anyone in their right minds would attempt, but having had a dog like that in my home I can understand why 'marcusjelly' wouldn't want one in his home - all he would have to do to prevent that, however, would be to buy from a reputable breeder and socialise properly.


i get what your saying however your saying staffy cross...what was he crossed with and how are you so sure it wasnt the other breed aswell as bad treatment and breeding that caused it..
im not saying they are infallible, any dog if beaten and goaded enough will show agressive behaviour but some take more to snap than others and if you look at the american temperment tests you will see how Am staffs did better than beagles and some other "good family dogs"


----------



## marcusjelly

daikenkai said:


> Not quite understanding what you mean here? Are you agreeing, disagreeing?!
> That picture you put up of the Blue 'pitbull' looks very much like my dog and he is NOT a pitbull, hes just not a very well bred staff.


i agree with the slang that is now a pitbull
and meko put them pictures up go back and look at them !
the top on is a pittbull the bottom is a staff!
if yours looks like the top on on meko excellent examples then it apit mate sorry


----------



## marcusjelly

i have seen some amazing aggressive staffs in my time!
only a few but they where like bombs


----------



## daikenkai

ami_j said:


> its mentalitys like that , that got the stupid law passed in the first place


My mentality?


----------



## ami_j

daikenkai said:


> My mentality?


no the mentality you were quoting


----------



## daikenkai

marcusjelly said:


> i agree with the slang that is now a pitbull
> and meko put them pictures up go back and look at them !
> the top on is a pittbull the bottom is a staff!
> if yours looks like the top on on meko excellent examples then it apit mate sorry


Well you've made your mind up about him i suppose, arguing about it'll take all night!


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> i agree with the slang that is now a pitbull
> and meko put them pictures up go back and look at them !
> the top on is a pittbull the bottom is a staff!
> if yours looks like the top on on meko excellent examples then it apit mate sorry


you must be one of these so called "experts" that are trained for only four hours before they are let loose with choosing life or death for seized dogs...


----------



## daikenkai

ami_j said:


> no the mentality you were quoting


Oh good, was gonna say i felt i was being rather sensible myself! lol 
I was really ignorant about it all TBH until i got my boy and joined a staffy forum, the real extent of it all is insane and its sad people think they can look at a dog and know its a Pitbull.


----------



## marcusjelly

but the one at the top of meko pics is a blue pit!
it dont matter a bit to me, its your dog if you love it whats the issue


----------



## ami_j

daikenkai said:


> Oh good, was gonna say i felt i was being rather sensible myself! lol
> I was really ignorant about it all TBH until i got my boy and joined a staffy forum, the real extent of it all is insane and its sad people think they can look at a dog and know its a Pitbull.


oh no your totally being sensble i agree with you 


marcusjelly said:


> but the one at the top of meko pics is a blue pit!
> it dont matter a bit to me, its your dog if you love it whats the issue


the issue is that people bandying the term pit for every slightly bigger than average staffy is getting dogs seized and killed!


----------



## marcusjelly

wrong again
as i said before its my favourite dog!
my family breed them till they where banned , why i was a boy!
then we switched to rotts!
i have owned two myself 100% sure that where legal in the country i was in !
like i said before!
you have already read this!
so yeah i suppose compared to u on pitbulls i am an expert?


----------



## daikenkai

marcusjelly said:


> but the one at the top of meko pics is a blue pit!
> it dont matter a bit to me, its your dog if you love it whats the issue


The issue to me personally is if every time i take him out people think hes a Pitbull it'll only be a matter of time before some tit reports me and they try and take my dog away. Theres a lot of re-education needed in this country before every Bull breed owner suffers the same fate.


----------



## Postcard

ami_j said:


> i get what your saying however your saying staffy cross...what was he crossed with and how are you so sure it wasnt the other breed aswell as bad treatment and breeding that caused it..
> im not saying they are infallible, any dog if beaten and goaded enough will show agressive behaviour but some take more to snap than others and if you look at the american temperment tests you will see how Am staffs did better than beagles and some other "good family dogs"


No idea as to what he was crossed with although he looked something along the lines of a ridgeback x staffie. What I am saying is that what the breeds are is IRRELEVENT in the idea I was putting forward - just that aggressive dogs do exist and he was most likely the product of them.

Those dogs condemned as 'pitbulls', marketed as 'king staffies' or 'irish staffies' are not a 'breed' at all but a type favoured by people deliberately attempting to create dangerous dogs.

I absolutely believe aggressive dogs are made and not born, but in my instance there was most likely some level of neurological disorder at work in addition to treatment & socialising.

It is out of grief for having seen the potential of my boy put to waste that I won't be taking on a guarding breed rescue again - I will only do it when I'm in very different circumstances.


----------



## marcusjelly

yes there are slighty big staffs!
but if you have owned a real pit
they stick out a mile!
wider head and jaws
lots more muscle mass
they have what i call milk patches white spots on there nose and often paws
but thats only one line
tbh there are many


----------



## marcusjelly

daikenkai said:


> The issue to me personally is if every time i take him out people think hes a Pitbull it'll only be a matter of time before some tit reports me and they try and take my dog away. Theres a lot of re-education needed in this country before every Bull breed owner suffers the same fate.


well with that i totally agree hands down


----------



## ami_j

marcusjelly said:


> wrong again
> as i said before its my favourite dog!
> my family breed them till they where banned , why i was a boy!
> then we switched to rotts!
> i have owned two myself 100% sure that where legal in the country i was in !
> like i said before!
> you have already read this!
> so yeah i suppose compared to u on pitbulls i am an expert?


yeah you know so much more than me which is why youve tripped our way through most of your answers...


daikenkai said:


> The issue to me personally is if every time i take him out people think hes a Pitbull it'll only be a matter of time before some tit reports me and they try and take my dog away. Theres a lot of re-education needed in this country before every Bull breed owner suffers the same fate.


exactly!


annabel said:


> No idea as to what he was crossed with although he looked something along the lines of a ridgeback x staffie. What I am saying is that what the breeds are is IRRELEVENT in the idea I was putting forward - just that aggressive dogs do exist and he was most likely the product of them.
> 
> Those dogs condemned as 'pitbulls', marketed as 'king staffies' or 'irish staffies' are not a 'breed' at all but a type favoured by people deliberately attempting to create dangerous dogs.
> 
> I absolutely believe aggressive dogs are made and not born, but in my instance there was most likely some level of neurological disorder at work in addition to treatment & socialising.
> 
> It is out of grief for having seen the potential of my boy put to waste that I won't be taking on a guarding breed rescue again - I will only do it when I'm in very different circumstances.


agressive dogs yes they do exist, this i havent denied the point i was making was pitbulls and staffys have a high tolerance 
i am very sorry to hear of the loss of your boy, i wouldnt say a staffy cross is a guarding breed though , guarding breeds are ones bred to show some form of agression to people...not saying staffys dont guard but they are a terrier not a guarding breed


marcusjelly said:


> well with that i totally agree hands down


so how can you agree with daikenkai and disagree with me when we made the same point


----------



## daikenkai

ami_j said:


> so how can you agree with daikenkai and disagree with me when we made the same point


This. Im saying exactly the same. Its people who look at a dog and assume its a pitbull who annoy me, youre one of them! :lol2:


----------



## bobby

American Pit Bull Terriers and Staffs do look different....

That's not the issue...

The issue here is that a type dog can be of any breed


----------



## ami_j

bobby said:


> American Pit Bull Terriers and Staffs do look different....
> 
> That's not the issue...
> 
> The issue here is that a type dog can be of any breed


this is the worst bit of all 

look at this for example shows just how stupid Section one is 
YouTube - Twas the Night before Christmas - A pit bulls tale...


----------



## Postcard

ami_j said:


> agressive dogs yes they do exist, this i havent denied the point i was making was pitbulls and staffys have a high tolerance
> i am very sorry to hear of the loss of your boy, i wouldnt say a staffy cross is a guarding breed though , guarding breeds are ones bred to show some form of agression to people...not saying staffys dont guard but they are a terrier not a guarding breed


Ridgebacks ARE a guarding breed though - think this was the likely cross in his blood : victory:


----------



## ami_j

annabel said:


> Ridgebacks ARE a guarding breed though - think this was the likely cross in his blood : victory:


they are a hunting breed, used for hunting lions though undoubtably they would be of use for protecting their masters livestock


----------



## daikenkai

I though Ridgies were hunting dogs? Or were they used for both? My mates Ridgeback is so soft, he wouldnt know how to hurt anyone (apart from when he runs into you, that definately hurts! lol)


----------



## bobby

Ridgebacks were originally hunters, then they were used as guard dogs....not bad at it either...


----------



## ami_j

bobby said:


> Ridgebacks were originally hunters, then they were used as guard dogs....not bad at it either...


well i certainly wouldnt want to break into the territory of a dog that is brave enough to tangle with a lion


----------



## daikenkai

bobby said:


> Ridgebacks were originally hunters, then they were used as guard dogs....not bad at it either...


All the ones ive met would be cack at it! lol But spose thats down to breeding and upbringing again really.


----------



## daikenkai

ami_j said:


> well i certainly wouldnt want to break into the territory of a dog that is brave enough to tangle with a lion


Great Danes were used to hunt Boar and Bears and my Mums is terrified of garden gnomes and loose wallpaper :lol2:


----------



## bobby

ami_j said:


> well i certainly wouldnt want to break into the territory of a dog that is brave enough to tangle with a lion


Meh....it's a load of crap anyway...they distracted the Lions....they never mauled them or anything :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

daikenkai said:


> Great Danes were used to hunt Boar and Bears and my Mums is terrified of garden gnomes and loose wallpaper :lol2:


:lol2:
i cant imagine a dane hunting tbh , just laying on a sofa with big sad eyes as if saying "oh noooo you dont really want me to get down do you?"


bobby said:


> Meh....it's a load of crap anyway...they distracted the Lions....they never mauled them or anything :lol2:


 *imagines A Ridgeback jumping up and down waving its arms in the arm going COOOOOOEEEEEEEEE*:lol2:


----------



## Postcard

ami_j said:


> they are a hunting breed, used for hunting lions though undoubtably they would be of use for protecting their masters livestock





daikenkai said:


> I though Ridgies were hunting dogs? Or were they used for both? My mates Ridgeback is so soft, he wouldnt know how to hurt anyone (apart from when he runs into you, that definately hurts! lol)





bobby said:


> Ridgebacks were originally hunters, then they were used as guard dogs....not bad at it either...


Bobby's beaten me to it. 



daikenkai said:


> All the ones ive met would be cack at it! lol But spose thats down to breeding and upbringing again really.


I bet you they're great at guarding, try breaking in.

Just because a dog is very good natured doesn't mean it won't protect its family. Guarding breeds are very specifically bred for their even temperaments and trainability in addition to their guarding.


----------



## bobby

annabel said:


> I bet you they're great at guarding, try breaking in.
> 
> Just because a dog is very good natured doesn't mean it won't protect its family. Guarding breeds are very specifically bred for their even temperaments and trainability in addition to their guarding.


Spot on...


----------



## kazzy

ami_j said:


> yeah some arent too bad, they need socialising a lot, but other than that i cannot fault them, no breed i like better
> your house sounds like heaven tbh all those lovely staffy cuddles and kisses :flrt:


*its bliss kisses to send you to sleep and kisses to wake you up plus kisses and cuddles for no reason lol and your right about the socialising, i socialised mine with as many different dogs as possible from the age they could go out, took them to places where there was lots of dogs
*


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> god i am
> dogs are breed for different reasons , *gun dogs show dogs and fighting dogs*
> to name a few ?
> are you gonna change there nature?
> maybe u should be on tv dog whispering or summit?:no1:


yes certain dogs are bred for different things but they still need it re-enforcing and to be trained to do it,they have traits ie retreivers like retreiving things and terriers like to dig..
a dogs nature and temperment is what responsable dog owners make it.

upset my dog last night as she wanted to sleep on the bed i didnt want her to and guess what she didnt attack me how kool is that?


----------



## SiUK

a true APBT doesnt have massive bulky muscle mass or a massive wide head, there are people breeding pitbulls in the states that vary greatly from true athletic looking terrier type pits to massive bulky bully pits, a pitbull is any dog that fits a description its not a specific breed here in the UK I would imagine that genuine APBT are incredibly rare, the only thing a DNA test will tell you is that the animal in front of you is a dog, nothing more, you could see who the parents were if you had the parents there as well.


----------



## daikenkai

annabel said:


> Bobby's beaten me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you they're great at guarding, try breaking in.
> 
> Just because a dog is very good natured doesn't mean it won't protect its family. Guarding breeds are very specifically bred for their even temperaments and trainability in addition to their guarding.


Yeah true, im pretty sure even my Mums Dane would protect her if needed (as long as she wasnt being attacked by a garden gnome). :lol2:


----------



## marcusjelly

rach666 said:


> yes certain dogs are bred for different things but they still need it re-enforcing and to be trained to do it,they have traits ie retreivers like retreiving things and terriers like to dig..
> a dogs nature and temperment is what responsable dog owners make it.
> 
> upset my dog last night as she wanted to sleep on the bed i didnt want her to and guess what she didnt attack me how kool is that?


none of my dogs have attacked me!
but be prepared because all dogs can turn on owners and it a very silly comment to say "my never will" aint it?
if you stop and think about it!
nothing is a 100%


----------



## marcusjelly

o i am also sorry that it offends you some dogs are breed for fighting!
as a dog lover its a totally bummer
but its true!
originally they where breed for bull baiting , the first type being what now is an english bull terrier, but without the inbreed flat face! This came over time with selective breeding .
breeders selecting the most vicious , strong and powerful dogs and breeding them together , to increase these attributes .
The staff came later after bull baiting was banned by queen vic, so Staffordshire miners breed a smaller more compact fighting dog , to be pitted against each other down the mines as sport!
thats where the term pitbull comes from and infact a pitbull really is a staff , pioneers took the staff with them to america then breed them with a boston terrier to give more muscle mass and strength and called them a pitbull in homage to the staff's that they where breed from!
infact the only bull terrier not breed for baiting or fighting is a pitbull !
ironic really?


----------



## marcusjelly

i think your beloved rotties where used by romans for clearing battlefields?
mauling men?
but not 100% on that you would need to check


----------



## marcusjelly

SiUK said:


> a true APBT doesnt have massive bulky muscle mass or a massive wide head, there are people breeding pitbulls in the states that vary greatly from true athletic looking terrier type pits to massive bulky bully pits, a pitbull is any dog that fits a description its not a specific breed here in the UK I would imagine that genuine APBT are incredibly rare, the only thing a DNA test will tell you is that the animal in front of you is a dog, nothing more, you could see who the parents were if you had the parents there as well.


nope again they can dna check for pitbull dna , they do on merseyside , i am 100% sure!
they keep dogs in kennels till they have completed the tests!
i though the same as you , how can they tell?
but they do , do it and can?
and yes a pitbull is like a staff on roids, it does have a wider head, it is alot stronger , it does have alot more muscle mass!
i am 100% sure of that to!
people import pittbulls into the republic of ireland, where they are legal and then ship them here as staff's or crosses!
or just pop them in the boot of there car and get on a boat!
people in england have been caught shipping pitbulls from finland as well , papered as labrador x rottie and have been getting new breeding stock these ways for years!
you will be surprised how much pitbull blood is in our normal staff's as well!


----------



## NBLADE

not read the whole thread but blue staff


----------



## miss_ferret

theres no point DNA testing a dog as all dogs have something like 95-99% identical DNA. be they jack russle, corgi or pitbull. and thats before you even touch on how much DNA makeup they share with wolves. they may be checking for DNA but i doubt they will be finding much difference between 'pitbulls' and any other dog.

and no dogs where bred to kill humans. they where bred to hunt other animals. they where sometimes used to kill humans but this was very rarely done (think about it - if you encourage a dog to kill humans then at some point its going to stop discriminating between other humans and you).

also if you think getting a dog into england from ROI is as simple as putting it into the back of a car then you've clearly never tried. i just got off the phone with one of my mates from southern ireland and i thought id put some of your theories to him. he says pitbulls over there are as pure as pitbulls over here ie a mix of breeds bred to look like a poor (in his opinion) replica of a true pitbull. he tried to get hold of a true pitbull a while ago and came up against the same problems we have here. the only place you will find true pedigree pits is the USA as there still a registered breed over there and the blood line can be easily traced. no traceable pedigree = very small chance of a pure pitbull.

while im here i would like to appologise to the op for the way we have all hijacked a perfectly reasonable thread and turned it into an argument. i hope your pup is lovely and please post pics so we can drule over him, just maybe not on this thread :lol2:


----------



## bobby

Rottweilers were used for guarding, protecting herds and even for herding prairie bulls....


----------



## SiUK

marcusjelly said:


> nope again they can dna check for pitbull dna , they do on merseyside , i am 100% sure!
> they keep dogs in kennels till they have completed the tests!
> i though the same as you , how can they tell?
> but they do , do it and can?
> and yes a pitbull is like a staff on roids, it does have a wider head, it is alot stronger , it does have alot more muscle mass!
> i am 100% sure of that to!
> people import pittbulls into the republic of ireland, where they are legal and then ship them here as staff's or crosses!
> or just pop them in the boot of there car and get on a boat!
> people in england have been caught shipping pitbulls from finland as well , papered as labrador x rottie and have been getting new breeding stock these ways for years!
> you will be surprised how much pitbull blood is in our normal staff's as well!


 
The only reason I can think that they would be DNA testing dogs is so that they could potentially link different dogs together so that they can attempt to find out whos breeding them. Type dogs here in the UK are not a specific breed, they can be a mixture of loads, and theres no way to tell whether or not a dog is a labrador or a rottweiler by DNA testing, they are different breeds not species. : victory:


----------



## rach666

marcusjelly said:


> i think your beloved rotties where used by romans for clearing battlefields?
> mauling men?
> but not 100% on that you would need to check




they were used to guard weapon tents and belongings not to take on the battlefields to maul men.

then they were used as butchers dogs,butchers used them to take there money to the bank as lets be honest your not gunna try and take money from a rotti.

people bang on about rottweilers being from germany and being true german blood but it was the romans who took the rotti to germany when they invaded.

hand on heart i can easily say i can trust my dogs 100%
say yes i can say 'never'

you do know that dogs are domesticated? you seem to think not with some of your posts.


----------



## rach666

bobby said:


> Rottweilers were used for guarding, protecting herds and even for herding prairie bulls....



yup they are meant to be really good herders although my three dont know there arse from there elbow! narla was stood licking water off the floor before.... in front of the water bowl? god gimmi strengh:lol2:


----------



## bobby

rach666 said:


> yup they are meant to be really good herders although my three dont know there arse from there elbow! narla was stood licking water off the floor before.... in front of the water bowl? god gimmi strengh:lol2:


:lol2:

I love them :flrt:


----------



## SiUK

After checking with someone who really is an expert in this I can 100% tell you that there is absolutely no way that dna testing can tell you whether a dog is a pitbull or not, in fact thinking about it I feel a bit daft that I questioned it with them because its obvious.


----------



## Shell195

marcusjelly said:


> i think your beloved rotties where used by romans for clearing battlefields?
> mauling men?
> but not 100% on that you would need to check


 
*The Rottweiler
*_--Written By Gene Blackman_

















Many people believe the Rottweiler to be descended from a mastiff type dog which the Romans used when they conquered Europe. The Romans used these dogs primarily for herding the cattle and sheep needed as food for their armies. The modern breed of Rottweiler is believed to have been developed in Germany in a district known as Rottweil, hence the name Rottweiler. The Germans used these dogs as herd dogs for their farming animals. The early Rottweilers also were worked as beasts of burden, carrying wood and other products to market. In addition, they were used as draft animals to pull carts filled with various products for their owners. During the first and second World Wars, Rottweilers were put into service as war time guard animals. Currently they are frequently used as guard and police animals. Some people have trained these fine animals to be hostile and many sad stories have resulted from these situations. However, a Rottweiler which has been properly trained, will be as gentle as any other breed of dog.


----------



## bobby

SiUK said:


> After checking with someone who really is an expert in this I can 100% tell you that there is absolutely no way that dna testing can tell you whether a dog is a pitbull or not, in fact thinking about it I feel a bit daft that I questioned it with them because its obvious.


:lol2: I can't believe anyone would think any different...


Shell195 said:


> *The Rottweiler
> *_--Written By Gene Blackman_
> 
> image
> 
> imageMany people believe the Rottweiler to be descended from a mastiff type dog which the Romans used when they conquered Europe. The Romans used these dogs primarily for herding the cattle and sheep needed as food for their armies. The modern breed of Rottweiler is believed to have been developed in Germany in a district known as Rottweil, hence the name Rottweiler. The Germans used these dogs as herd dogs for their farming animals. The early Rottweilers also were worked as beasts of burden, carrying wood and other products to market. In addition, they were used as draft animals to pull carts filled with various products for their owners. During the first and second World Wars, Rottweilers were put into service as war time guard animals. Currently they are frequently used as guard and police animals. Some people have trained these fine animals to be hostile and many sad stories have resulted from these situations. However, a Rottweiler which has been properly trained, will be as gentle as any other breed of dog.


So? :lol2:


----------



## SiUK

bobby said:


> :lol2: I can't believe anyone would think any different...
> 
> So? :lol2:


 I know :lol2: he was so adament though it had me questioning logic!


----------



## andydomagala

my blue staffy when he was a puppy. he is full pedigree blue staff with a long line of champions in his background


----------



## rach666

andydomagala said:


> my blue staffy when he was a puppy. he is full pedigree blue staff with a long line of champions in his background
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image



OH MY LORD.....look at his little blue nose:flrt:
id LOVE a blue staffy!


----------



## bobby

andydomagala said:


> my blue staffy when he was a puppy. he is full pedigree blue staff with a long line of champions in his background
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image


Nah mate, that's a Pit, you don't get blue staffs :whistling2:


----------



## rach666

bobby said:


> Nah mate, that's a Pit, you don't get blue staffs :whistling2:



LMFAO dont start him back off again.:lol2:


----------



## bobby

rach666 said:


> LMFAO dont start him back off again.:lol2:


Awww 

Cute puppy mate!


----------



## rach666

bobby said:


> Awww
> 
> Cute puppy mate!



tis not good for my blood pressure:whistling2:


----------



## bobby

rach666 said:


> tis not good for my blood pressure:whistling2:


What are those evil things in your sig?

You do realise they will eat you one day.....


----------



## rach666

bobby said:


> What are those evil things in your sig?
> 
> You do realise they will eat you one day.....



they are devil dogs! and the eating attacking thing is the reason i have them:devil:


----------



## bobby

rach666 said:


> they are devil dogs! and the eating attacking thing is the reason i have them:devil:


Yeah, that's the only reason anyone would ever have one of those...... killing children...


----------



## rach666

bobby said:


> Yeah, that's the only reason anyone would ever have one of those...... killing children...



killing everyone mwuh hahaha:devil:


----------



## bobby

rach666 said:


> killing everyone mwuh hahaha:devil:


Seriously though.......you will never be broken into.....and if someone was stupid enough to break in.....you'll have quite a mess to clean up.....

BTW, do they sleep in your room, because I struggle to sleep in the same room as Rebels farts and there's only one of him........and he's half the size.....


----------



## bobby

That sounds wrong, I mean your house will never be broken into....


----------



## andydomagala

pics of my true blue staffy now....


----------



## ami_j

andydomagala said:


> pics of my true blue staffy now....
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


:flrt: beautiful


----------



## spudders

we breed blue staffs there wicked,great with kids to,mine are in my albums


----------



## rach666

bobby said:


> Seriously though.......you will never be broken into.....and if someone was stupid enough to break in.....you'll have quite a mess to clean up.....
> 
> BTW, do they sleep in your room, because I struggle to sleep in the same room as Rebels farts and there's only one of him........and he's half the size.....



haha ! seriously if we were broken into there would be a lot of noise then alot of licking! there terrible guard dogs LMFAO.. but like you said you would have to be stupid to break into somewhere three rottis inhabit:lol2:

NO way do they sleep in my room,its a box and there is three of them,and when they fart ..oh jesus its vile!



bobby said:


> That sounds wrong, I mean your house will never be broken into....


:lol2: i got your drift!



andydomagala said:


> pics of my true blue staffy now....
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


absolutely gorgeous:flrt:


----------

